# help for a recreation?



## joker_86z28 (Aug 26, 2013)

I recently found out a family member of mine was a gunner and radio operator on a Ford-built B24H, S/N 42-94791 from the 831st Sdn, 485th Bomb Group, 15th Air Force is "Rough Deal Lucille during WW2. I was wondering if I could maybe commission someone to build it?Here is what I have. His name was Wallace R Bellonger (sometimes misspelled as Bellanger).









color was olive drab, another nickname for the bird was "red G" as is the pic the red 'g' on the waist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 26, 2013)

One of the issues will be shipping the model to you so your location will be helpful. I'm sure there are a few who will be happy to help here but getting the finished model to you will be the biggest hurdle unless someone is close by.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Aug 26, 2013)

true, im in colorado springs colorado.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Aug 26, 2013)

as long as shipping isnt over $150 usd I think im good. Not sure how to go about asking and is this the right part of the forum to ask for this?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2013)

If my B-24 wasn't as far along as it is, I woulda finished it as your Lucille.
I think for this kind of request it is okey dokey.

Maybe a couple of people could volunteer?
One to build, unpainted. It could be shipped easily with wings and tail unattached.
Someone nearer could assemble and paint and deliver.
Just thinkin out loud.

A good kit would cost around 40 bucks USD.

Just have to wait and see.
Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Depends what scale you want too. 1/48 is pretty enormous, but impressive, while 1/72 is more manageable and still gives you a decent sized model when you're doing heavies.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks for the replies. I was thinking 1/72 scale, going to look on the bay for one. Just know for the detail I'd like i'm no where near that level lol.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, sorry I can't help you out. As much as I'd love to do a commission build, I don't think I can commit the time at the moment. Nor am I convinced I can get the moel to you in the sme number of pieces that I shipped!


----------



## joker_86z28 (Aug 27, 2013)

I appriciate the thought CR


----------



## destrozas (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been looking at the power To make you and at first there was no problem but the question of costs is more problematic, the plane is very large and even more fragile so the shipping is very expensive from my home, more than double of what you say for shipping, I hope you get lucky and find someone.


----------



## WWII Interviews (Jul 9, 2021)

joker_86z28 said:


> I recently found out a family member of mine was a gunner and radio operator on a Ford-built B24H, S/N 42-94791 from the 831st Sdn, 485th Bomb Group, 15th Air Force is "Rough Deal Lucille during WW2. I was wondering if I could maybe commission someone to build it?Here is what I have. His name was Wallace R Bellonger (sometimes misspelled as Bellanger).
> View attachment 439085
> 
> View attachment 439086
> ...



Would you happen to have any history on this crew?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2021)

WWII Interviews said:


> Would you happen to have any history on this crew?



I’m not sure you will get a response. This thread has not been active since 2013.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2021)

WWII Interviews said:


> Would you happen to have any history on this crew?


You can search the 485th BG website:

485th Bombardment Group (H)


----------

